# More camera builds.



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

I have ordered a dozen drill bits as fine as frog hairs to drill pin hole lenses.  Well drill lens boards for pin hole use.  So I started to look around for a camera to build for myself.  I found an old polaroid model 80 aka highlander.  I bought it with the intention of making cut film negs with it, but it had a terribly poor lens.  Not at all like the full size 'roids, but it had a good strong shutter.   

 SOOOOO I took it apart, removed all the glass and fitted a cut film holder inside the existing back oafter some minor modifications ( we like to avoid saying I gutted the back almost completely.  Using an autobody hammer and a cheap screwdriver).. When the bit comes I am going to have one nice 2x3 film shooting pin hole camera.  While doing this I found out how you figure the siZe and fstop of the pinhole.  amazing what you can find on the net.


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

I sure hope Hobbes28 happens by this thread..... :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

oh?


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, yeah. A pinhole freak wannabe in the making. :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

Well i didnt do my research first and the pin hole kicked the crap out of me.  I did enough experimenting to know the secret is in the pin hole lens board if you can call it that.  Also in knowing how to figure the effective fstop of the camera.  

Wow Im so smart. lol


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 9, 2006)

Makes me wanna have another go at this!  

I tried making a long focal legnth pinhole camera but I don't think the mirror was good enough.  The images were badly blurred like they were out of focus and had camera shake at the same time!


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry I'm late. 

I've been looking at lots of different options for making a pinhole myself.  Luckily, we make microscopic parts at my work and we already have the drill bits.  I guess, now that I have company, I guess I should move forward on this.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't know if you have been here yet or not, but this is all the information a camera builder needs on this one chart.   http://www.mrpinhole.com/calcpinh.php


----------

